# is een klokje van35mm (te) klein rond een gemiddelde pols? wie heeft er foto's?



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

ik heb een horloge besteld online en zie dat het 35 mm groot (klein?) is, het is 38mm inclusief kroon.... Is dat té klein? Heeft mss iemand foto's van een klok van 35mm rond een gemiddelde pols? mijn pols-omtrek is +/- 21cm.....
Mvg
I-B


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik heb maar een 16 cm pols.

Tusal (35 mm)










Ruhla blauw (35 mm)










Dit is de Union Ancre van me (28 mm)










Dus tja, het ligt aan de kast.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

valt best mee hé, ik bedoel, is niet supermini of zo...


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ligt aan de kast en wijzerplaat. De Citizen is ook 35 mm en die vind ik eigenlijk kleiner aandoen dan de 28mm Union Ancre.










Niet de beste foto, wel een goed zicht op de verhoudingen.

Wordt passen en dan beoordelen.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

T_I said:


> Ligt aan de kast en wijzerplaat. De Citizen is ook 35 mm en die vind ik eigenlijk kleiner aandoen dan de 28mm Union Ancre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


het gaat over dit klokje :


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik denk dat het door de vorm van de kast wel eens mee kan vallen. Geinig design.


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Leen je pa's Q&Q van 32mm even. Dat geeft al een aardig idee.

Het is tegenwoordig in de mode om met kerkklokken om de pols rond te lopen (tiens... Heeft iemand het Franse _horloge _ toch verkeerd vertaald), maar 35mm is een normale maat.

Mijn Niga erfstuk is overigens 33mm. Komt ook in de buurt.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Ik heb een paar HMT's. Die zijn ook maar 35 mm.
De grootte valt echt wel mee. Leuk horloge trouwens.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Staat prima!

Het is de huidige marketing die maakt dat 35 mm klein is...

Ik vind het prima dragen en wat stijlvoller dan de meeste 45 mm dingen.

Mijn polsen zijn rond de 18,50cm en ik vind 36 mm een goede maat. Mijn grootste is de Speedy Pro en dat gaat nog net.

Net een 32 mm van mijn grootvader ding laten opmaken door de horlogemaker. Daarbij merk ik dat de kast diameter niet echt belangrijk is, maar wel de breedte van de band. Deze is voorzien van 17 mm lugs en ja, dat is toch best smal waardoor het geheel wat kleiner draagt. 
Desalniettemin draag ik deze met veel plezier op speciale gelegenheden.









Groet, Glenn


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Helaas is 34mm voor mij te klein, zeker met een kleine plaat en dikke bezel. Ik heb horloges met een relatief grote wijzerplaat van krap 35mm die weer wel goed staan....Mijn polsomtrek is trouwens iets van 19 cm.



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Helaas is 34mm voor mij te klein, zeker met een kleine plaat en dikke bezel. Ik heb horloges met een relatief grote wijzerplaat van krap 35mm die weer wel goed staan....Mijn polsomtrek is trouwens iets van 19 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moest hij te klein uitvallen, dan is hij nog steeds mooi om naar te kijken in mijn horlogedoos op mijn buro


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Inca Bloc said:


> moest hij te klein uitvallen, dan is hij nog steeds mooi om naar te kijken in mijn horlogedoos op mijn buro


Ik heb dit horloge niet gekocht om te dragen, maar voor de collectie. Het is het eerste model Shanghai na de HePing, en heeft nog geen shockprotectie. Dus hij mag te klein zijn. 


Zo heb ik ook een SeaGull Quartz horloge van 32-33mm, puur omdat die uurwerken maar heel even gemaakt zijn. Chinese quartz uurwerken zijn er vrijwel niet (meer?). En als het je lukt om op een rommelmarkt een SeaGull Stemvork horloge te vinden kun je heel veel geld verdienen.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wat is te klein? Wat is te groot? Wat de ene te klein vindt vindt de andere weer te groot ;-)


Niks is zo persoonlijk als een horloge(maat)... Ik verklaar mensen met een pols van +/- 20 cm voor gek die een horloge van 47mm of groter dragen, maar sommige vrienden verklaren mij met mijn 19,5 pols weer voor gek dat ik "kleine" horloges draag van 44 a 45mm (het is maar wat je klein noemt) :-d

Smaken verschillen, ik zou mij er niet zo druk om maken!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Vind bij mijn pols 35mm juist best een mooie maat:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

boeing767 said:


> Wat is te klein? Wat is te groot? Wat de ene te klein vindt vindt de andere weer te groot ;-)
> 
> Niks is zo persoonlijk als een horloge(maat)... Ik verklaar mensen met een pols van +/- 20 cm voor gek die een horloge van 47mm of groter dragen, maar sommige vrienden verklaren mij met mijn 19,5 pols weer voor gek dat ik "kleine" horloges draag van 44 a 45mm (het is maar wat je klein noemt) :-d
> 
> Smaken verschillen, ik zou mij er niet zo druk om maken!


Helemaal mee eens, daarbij zijn polsen naast omvang nog verschillend qua vorm (rond, plat, etc.). 
Draag zelf vaak genoeg 34mm en mijn grootste horloge is 45mm. De laatste draagt relatief klein door de aparte lugs.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Vind bij mijn pols 35mm juist best een mooie maat:


Staat idd prima, horloge blijft ook een erg goede keus van je!!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Een van mijn vostoks is ook 34-35mm. Voelt met name miniem aan als ik de dagen er voor een duiker heb gedragen. Maar bij een pak kan het erg goed. Mijn polsen zijn iets van 7.5 inch / 19.5cm.


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Grote maten zijn nergens voor nodig. 27mm staat ook goed.









Als iemand zich afvraagt wat dat voor decoratie is: dit was mijn eerste horloge ooit. Ik heb het voor mijn zevende verjaardag gekregen van mijn opa en oma.


----------

